# Better Than Tapatalk / Tapatalk Alternative



## Tait

Sometimes we will upgrade or update the site and Tapatalk won't have released a compatible plugin. This is currently the case. Never fear, help is here...

If you have issues with Tapatalk then don't worry. This website in PWA mode is better than Tapatalk in many ways, if you add it to your phone or tablet home screen:

This is better than Tapatalk if you add it to your phone or tablet home screen:

*
iPad or iPhone
*



Launch "Safari" app. This does not work from the "Chrome" app.


Enter into the address field the URL of the website you want to create a shortcut to. Tap "Go."


Tap the icon featuring a right-pointing arrow coming out of a box along the top of the Safari window to open a drop-down menu.


Tap "Add to Home Screen." The Add to Home dialog box will appear, with the icon that will be used for this website on the left side of the dialog box.


Enter the name for the shortcut using the on-screen keyboard and tap "Add." Safari will close automatically and you will be taken to where the icon is located on your iPad's desktop.

*
Android
*



Launch "Chrome" app.


Open the website or web page you want to pin to your home screen.


Tap the menu icon (3 dots in upper right-hand corner) and tap Add to homescreen.


You'll be able to enter a name for the shortcut and then Chrome will add it to your home screen.


Additional Info

IOS devices: https://www.macrumors.com/how-to/add-a-web-link-to-home-screen-iphone-ipad/

Android devices and other devices: https://www.howtogeek.com/196087/how-to-add-websites-to-the-home-screen-on-any-smartphone-or-tablet/

A Video Guide:


----------

